# HELP! My afghan is unravelling. From the MIDDLE!!!



## Ninn

Short of undoing the whole durn thing, how do I fix this? I just made this at Christmas, and my grandkids fight over who gets to use it. It's very warm and comfy, but was done on a large hook. I used a rectangle pattern of granny square, just for something different. The base row, which is a chain, is coming undone-from where I started. I knotted the ends good and tight, twice, to prevent this. GRRRR. Any suggestions are welcome. Otherwise, it's coming apart this weekend and being turned into something else.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

golly...that's not good. let'sseehere.....
stitch a patch of cloth across the area where it's unraveling? stitching across a few times to keep the yarn in place? maybe make it a cool looking rectangle similar to the finished afghan? could also stitch one of those embroidered patches on to it.

glue wouldn't work  make it stiff. 

hmm. how about actually unraveling a bit of the middle (or tying more on to it) and crochet going the OTHER direction? tying it in to the already made afghan.

good luck with it. I HATE when stuff unravels. usually happens around here because one of the dogs decided to nest in the item


----------



## fellini123

Ok first of all you have to remember we raise Afghan Hounds!!!!! So whe I read my afghan is unravelling it is really scarey!! LOL

Anyway I would go to the point where it has unravelled to and backwards crochet it. Like Wisconsin Ann said. It takes a bit of thinking but you can do it I know you can. Csuse all you really do is turn the piece the oposite direction you did in the first place. And then make usre you tyr a nice tight knot in the end!!

Alice in Virginia


----------



## Ninn

I'd love to try this backward crochet idea. However, this is the base row, in the middle of the rectangle. Everything else is attached to it. How do I reverse crochet that? I cant even make sense of it!


----------



## CJ

Zigzag over the area with your sewing machine.


----------



## Ninn

You do understand that this is yarn, right? And, unfortunately, I do not own a sewing machine. It's on my wish list.


----------



## TiaD

have you thought of sewing it up by hand? Take the yarn that has unraveled and use it to whip stitch it all together, making sure to catch all the loops in the thread.


----------



## CJ

Yes ma'am  My sewing machine does a darn good job of darning, I use it on sweaters often.

Then take a yarn needle, and hand sew the thread sew it can't unravel anymore.



Ninn said:


> You do understand that this is yarn, right? And, unfortunately, I do not own a sewing machine. It's on my wish list.


----------



## Ninn

Well, I unravelled the whole thing today. It took me about 4 hours to undo several days of work. I think the blue yarn is just too old. It seems to break rather easily. So, I'm tossing that out and using the ivory in something else. Something with purple in it, to match my livingroom plans.


----------



## stormie

ninn- that happened to a very special wedding gift-thank god for old german grandmothers. she simply basted two rows behind the stitches that were coming apart, counted the stitches on the row below and rejoin the stitches following the original pattern. so don't tear it out, crochet it back together like you did in the beginning. good luck stormie.


----------

